

Web Content Management is dead but death is just the beginning - JarekS
http://blog.smartupz.com/2010/03/web-content-management-is-dead-but.html

======
shib71
There is a growing attitude in the Internet community that content is worth
very little, static content is worth nothing, and old content is the abyss
looking back at you. I see it reflected in the new obsession with fleeting
bits of nothing.

Personally, I find myself coming back to websites that cultivate their own
content, offering both insight and substance. Perhaps the ideas I find there
are old by the standards of Twitter or Facebook, but I suspect they are the
better for the chance to mature.

~~~
corruption
I still find it astounding that people think real time information is that
important. There really aren't that many amazing things happening in the world
at any one time. My rule is if it's not worth sticking in my memory
system/org-mode it's not worth reading. I can count on one hand the amount of
material I've put into supermemo from blogs this year.

99% of blogs are highly targeted linkbait with little actual content. My key
sources for information are pubmed and citeseer, then google/delicious search.

I wish someone would invent a search engine that scanned for ad-less content,
that was old but edited many times by a human, and linked to by other ad-less,
old, often updated content. That's important to me, but usually takes 10 pages
of google to find these gems due to all the SEO.

------
locopati
Nonsense. This might hold true for the individual-oriented website, in which
case this could be thought of as the next evolution of blogging. When
considering a content-rich corporate website, this article just sounds
hyperbolic (in the future, we'll all have flying cars!).

"Version control is obsolete" makes no sense in that world. Version control
gives the content-creator a way of reflecting on what has existed in order to
improve old content and avoid repetition (as well as backtrack the occasional
mistake).

It's all just content (management, editing, and aggregating) - no need to look
for new buzzwords to fill the space with.

------
mildweed
As long as there are small businesses, there will be inexpensive websites. And
your idea of a CRM-driven site, while attractive, is idealistic and quite
unrealistic for most small businesses. Most <strikeout>small</strikeout>
businesses are lucky to have their customers in a database at all, let alone
one that has clean, normalized data for you to interface with.

~~~
JarekS
We have studied how small business driving their business and we can see that
there is one device and one database that rules it all. It's cell phone and
the addressbook.

If we can link together link generation, addressbook with the phone and
collaboration/team work system we already provide huge value for small
business.

At least we think we are...

------
arnorhs
You will probably always need to manage your content somehow. Not only that,
but you'll also need a framework or a development platform to base your
software and ideas upon.

The CMS's (WCM's) role in your life might be diminishing relatively, since
your focus is on more than your own website, but it's still a fundamental
building block in your web presence

~~~
JarekS
Agreed - fundamental building block because we always deal with content. But
the role of WCM is changing and I think that new wave of software is coming
that will change a game just a little bit.

------
Qz
I think we're heading for a sea change in the way people interact with the
internet. The signs of it are all steadily creeping into view, but we haven't
quite gone over the edge yet. WCM vs CRM isn't really it though, that's just
another sign.

------
GiraffeNecktie
"Most commonly it was used for building and hosting external websites."

Actually, for many organizations the intranet is much larger, more dynamic and
often more important than the external website.

~~~
JarekS
Yes - as was thinking of that part also. To be honest it proves WCM death even
better. Today internal collaboration systems are killing intranet websites
very effectively. Look at things like Yammer or similar (Salesforce Chatter?).

------
JarekS
I agree that it's just a beginning. We will release soon our version of that
concept.

